# المخططات المعمارية لمدرسة نموذجية



## وليد جودت السعدي (23 يناير 2007)

مخططات معمارية كاملة لمدرسة نموذجية (الملفات بصيغةdwg)


----------



## نادية (23 يناير 2007)

مرحبا يا اخ وليد 
انا عندى ملف اوتوكاد لمخططات مدرسة ان شاء الله راح ابعته
ولا يهمك..................... عن قريب


----------



## هادي المالكي (23 يناير 2007)

نحن بانتظاركم ومشكورين مقدما


----------



## جوجة دانية (14 نوفمبر 2009)

where the dwg.


----------



## الازرق اليماني (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا اريد مخططات المدرسه
حبذا لوترسلهن لي على ايميلي
[email protected]


----------



## عماد 123456 (20 مارس 2010)

نشكر جهودكم


----------



## عماد 123456 (20 مارس 2010)

مرحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## omramr (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## mahbou (27 أبريل 2010)

شكراً


----------



## moslehc (26 مايو 2010)

مشكور على الجهد


----------



## abduljabbar (31 ديسمبر 2010)

thankssssss


----------



## الخـير1 (1 يناير 2011)

اهـــلا و ســـهلا مشكــور على المجهـــود


----------



## mohamed eldab3 (7 سبتمبر 2013)

أنا مش عارف ادخل على الموضوع ولا عارف احمل اى حاجه ، ياريت تبعتولى التصميمات على الايميل


----------



## abudamazzika (3 فبراير 2015)

thanks


----------



## moslehc (6 مايو 2016)

شكرا لكم 
مو شايف مخططات ؟


----------



## Eng.zeky (17 مايو 2016)

شكرا لكم 
مو شايف مخططات ؟


----------

